# Glass Coffin



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Well guys/gals, since our gallery is down i will be using image cave:

EDIT: btw this is the tank i was working on for 4 months+ in my sig due to uncontrallable circumstances. Click on my sig.

here we go:














































]


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> nice
> [snapback]1054768[/snapback]​


thanks


----------



## kixx (Apr 29, 2005)

....Beautiful....:nod: , did you make those lights on your tank? are they shop lights, or actual hood lights? looks real good.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

kixx said:


> ....Beautiful....:nod: , did you make those lights on your tank? are they shop lights, or actual hood lights? looks real good.
> [snapback]1054805[/snapback]​


Thanks, They are (2) 24" light strips from my previous 60 gallon i had....i'm thinking about buying a triple 48" light strip.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

OH WOW great everything!























killer p's - They must be loving the space in the tank after living in that tub for 5 months!

awsome tank - Dude you did a phreakin' awesome job on Project 113!

Great job









btw Do you have an updated total cost for the setup?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice tank


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

im speechless, all the hard work paid off!

ian


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

gamgenius Posted Today, 01:52 AM 
OH WOW great everything! 
killer p's - They must be loving the space in the tank after living in that tub for 5 months!
awsome tank - Dude you did a phreakin' awesome job on Project 113! 
Great job 
btw Do you have an updated total cost for the setup? 

Thank you, I will be adding more pics of other supplies and costs soon....Everything was probably just a little over $300. But i will be giving specifics after work today, if not tomorrow.

Fomoris Posted Today, 04:02 AM 
Nice tank 

Thank you.

lutikriss Posted Today, 04:20 AM 
im speechless, all the hard work paid off!

Thank you.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Killer, grest end result









Are you still not thinking of putting a few more fish in there?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Pilsnah said:


> Killer, grest end result
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. No more fish....i like that they have lots of room to swim and there is almost little to no territory fights. Besides when they get bigger, i might have to take out a piece of driftwood to give them enough room.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Looks really nice, love the space


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks good buddy........


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

mashunter18 Posted Today, 11:23 AM 
Looks good buddy........

TRomP Posted Today, 09:55 AM 
Looks really nice, love the space 

Thanks guys


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

looks really good


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

waspride said:


> looks really good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Pilsnah said:


> Killer, grest end result
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT: I might be adding 2 6" caribe to the mix, i might not be able to pass up a deal that hs befallen on me







so it might be 5 caribe and a red belly.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

that tank came out amazing! LOl isuck at aquascaping. wich is why my tanks are bare. you did a great job.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> that tank came out amazing! LOl isuck at aquascaping. wich is why my tanks are bare. you did a great job.
> [snapback]1055916[/snapback]​


Thank you


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

gamgenius said:


> OH WOW great everything!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In sig now.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Sweet







You should be real proud of this tank! The fact you fixed it yourself and the aquascaping is badass as well!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am proud that i had the chance to fix my own tank..... to say the least I am very pleased with my outcome


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the tank looks great


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ /\ Thank you Mr. Freez


----------

